# Axle stuck in carrier bearing



## Lotus00 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey, I recently bought an 89 Maxima (automatic), but the tranny died about 3 weeks after I bought it. I am in the process of replacing the tranny now, but I am having trouble getting the passenger side axle out of the carrier bearing. It seems to be rusted together. I have spent at least 3 hours trying to get that axle out, but it doesn’t want to budge. Is there some kind of trick to getting those out? (I already tried the big f*@$ing hammer strategy) This is the last thing I have to remove before I can get the engine/tranny out and get the beast back on the road, so any help would be appreciated greatly!

Thanks!


----------



## Lotus00 (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, never mind. I ended up taking the whole carrier bearing off the engine. It was a bitch to get to, but I got the axle out and soon the car will be running again. :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

spray the joint with penetrating fluid and let it soak.. then try to hit it with your BFH so that it makes the axle side of the housing turn.. once you break it loose, it will come apart fairly easily after that. 
Seeing you're in MN, it's probably just rusted in there.. sometimes they come out, sometimes they don't...

If you do get it apart, be sure to slather anti-sieze all over that joint so it doesn't happen again.


----------

